# Who is over 60 and still jogging?



## hypochondriac (Aug 1, 2019)

If you are Im envious. Ive been advised not to jog by GPs. And to swim and bike instead. I do swim and bike but not nearly as much as i should. One reason is I need a better bike. Thats an excuse I know. 
But i really miss the feeling of a good jog. Can really put you on a high.  A high that ive never felt in swimming or cycling.


----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2019)

I was never a jogger but I do swim, mow the lawn, walk, play frisbee and fetch with the dogs which they won't give back to me so I roughhouse with them a bit. I use to play tennis, ski, and scuba dive but that was back in the day. I miss tennis and may get back to that if I don't wait too long.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 2, 2019)

I turn 69 in a week and still jog. Wife is going on 67 and still jogs too. I used to run --- don't have the 'wind' for that any longer. I don't get the 'high'. It's just work, but I jog outdoors only which makes it a bit more interesting. I dislike treadmills, but use them over the winter a bit if there aren't enough aerobics classes I can do.


----------



## johndoe (Aug 2, 2019)

I was a jogger/runner in my 30s and 40s but burned myself out. I think about starting up again, but this isn't the same body I had 30+ years ago. There is narrowing of arteries, old foot injury acting up and who knows how the old ticker would react. Maybe I should ask my doctor before anything.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> If you are Im envious. Ive been advised not to jog by GPs. And to swim and bike instead. I do swim and bike but not nearly as much as i should. One reason is I need a better bike. Thats an excuse I know.
> But i really miss the feeling of a good jog. Can really put you on a high.  A high that ive never felt in swimming or cycling.


 I can't because I put my kneecap out, so although on a good day I can still walk fast.. I certainly can't jog.. , not that I ever did anyway, but up until this problem arose with my knee, despite having herniated discs in my back I could still run ..but the doc said the same to me, swim (which I do ) ..but do not cycle it's terrible for the back and knees.. exercise bike is much easier on the joints


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> despite having herniated discs in my back I could still run


that was  courageous holly


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> that was  courageous holly


 They call me brave injun  around these parts... that's true actually..


----------



## Trade (Aug 2, 2019)

I used to run to stay in shape. I wasn't very fast. At my peak in my mid 30's I was running 20 miles a week and I did the Gasparilla Distance Classic (15K or 9.3 miles) at an 8 minute mile pace. But I had to quit and switch to bicycling soon after that because I had developed chronic achilles tendonitis. These days I just walk two miles every day at a leisurely 20 minutes a mile pace.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 2, 2019)

Trade said:


> chronic achilles tendonitis


I am just slowly recovering from this now. I didn't get it from running. I got it because my body didn't like starting a physical job  3 years ago suddenly . Plus i was carrying extra weight. Got shin splints as well.


----------



## MeAgain (Aug 2, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> If you are Im envious. Ive been advised not to jog by GPs. And to swim and bike instead. I do swim and bike but not nearly as much as i should. One reason is I need a better bike. Thats an excuse I know.
> But i really miss the feeling of a good jog. Can really put you on a high.  A high that ive never felt in swimming or cycling.



I have a pedal forward bike that makes all the difference in knees and back,imo.
  I stopped jogging in my early 50s when I stopped playing softball in a local adult league.
   I now dance for most of my exercise and of course lots of weed pulling, shoveling etc, in the vegetable garden.


----------



## jujube (Aug 2, 2019)

If God had wanted me to jog at my age, he would have put the refrigerator in the next county.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 2, 2019)

I was a long-distance runner in my 20s and 30s now in my 60s I have severe osteoarthritis, my hips are just about worn out and my knees are a mess. I’ve told my daughter to swim instead  but she continues to run. I do remember what a thrill I got after a long run.  Well I didn’t listen to my mother and grandmother when I was her age why should I expect her to do that now?


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 2, 2019)

I didn't jog when I was under 60, so why start now?   I'm on a "streak."


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2019)

No jogging or running.....ever

Walking

Sometimes two miles
Sometimes five miles

Liking the evening walk


----------



## 911 (Aug 3, 2019)

I do, but not more than 2 miles. I also walk 3-5 miles per day. I do the running just to keep my lungs healthy. The walking, I do because I enjoy seeing and speaking with people. Many of them remember me from when I parked my cruiser in front of my house.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 11, 2019)

I stopped jogging at 72, at which time it consisted of going up and down my hill 30-60 min. a day x 6 days a week.  Going downhill exerts tremendous gravitational force on ancient knees and my right knee blew up.  Ortho doc drained it and shot it with a steroid, and since that time "jogging" consists of a low impact stepper and elliptical.  No further problems with lower extremities.

My issues now are up above: torn rotator cuff, torn glenoid labrum, and torn biceps tendon (outer head) all on the left.  On the right side, there is bone-on-bone with the ulna and humerus.  I attribute these miseries to decades of weight tng.  Bummer.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 11, 2019)

I never jogged. Not starting now.
When I can, once it cools down, I will start walking again. A couple of years ago I tore my left knee up super bad on a rough hike - crutches, then a cane for 1.5 yrs. Then short, slow walks. 

I really want to put my backpack on and go for a real hike. But need to work up to a 10 mile day.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2019)

No jogging here. Lungs say no way. But do enjoy my early morning walks.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2019)

I’m 6 months away from 60 and can still jog, swim, bike, and do various exercises but I’m not too fond of jogging.

I find a brisk walk is easier on the knees,  is much more enjoyable and just as effective.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 11, 2019)

I was a serious jogger through my 30's and 40's. All of that pounding contributed to the hip problem I enjoy today which ironically put paid to my jogging.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I was a long-distance runner in my 20s and 30s now in my 60s I have severe osteoarthritis, my hips are just about worn out and my knees are a mess. I’ve told my daughter to swim instead  but she continues to run. I do remember what a thrill I got after a long run.  Well I didn’t listen to my mother and grandmother when I was her age why should I expect her to do that now?



I also used to run a lot, and also have osteoarthritis.  I had my hips replaced in 2013 and my knees are kinda sketchy.  The orthopedic surgeon says he would never advise people to run long distances because of the repetitive impact damage to hips and knees.  If I could go back in time I wouldn't run, despite the fact that I enjoyed it so much -- just not worth the pain.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Aug 14, 2019)

It looks like every jogger I see is in pain.  They always have grimaces on their faces.  I don't like pain, so no thanks, no jogging for me.

Give me something I can smile about


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 14, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I also used to run a lot, and also have osteoarthritis.  I had my hips replaced in 2013 and my knees are kinda sketchy.  The orthopedic surgeon says he would never advise people to run long distances because of the repetitive impact damage to hips and knees.  If I could go back in time I wouldn't run, despite the fact that I enjoyed it so much -- just not worth the pain.


 Yes back then it was touted as such a healthy way to live. If I knew then what I know now I would’ve thought of another way to exercise such as swimming which I’m doing right now and I love!


----------



## norman (Aug 14, 2019)

I never jogged, but  rode my bike around the square (country roads were 1 mile square) There was a dog that would  bite at my tires and try to bite me.  I would spray it with my water bottle to make it stop.  One afternoon I loaded my dog in the truck and drove very slow and when he came out I stopped let my dog out and there was a dog fight.  The other dog was besting mine so I got out and fired in the air and the other dog was gun shy and ran, I grabbed my dog and put him in the truck, the window was down and he jumped out the widow and took chase.  A lady came out of the house and grabbed her dog and I had my dog  by the collar trying to leave and she said whats going on here.  I said nothing and got the heck out of there and didn't go that way again


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

I only jog to the kitchen to get something to eat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2019)

I started jogging in my early 30s, after I quit smoking.  It was a good way to clear my lungs and keep the weight down.   I knew someone who ran marathons and 6 miles almost daily, in his old age he was stricken with severe foot problems from it and had pain even walking.  Now that I'm in my mid sixties, the most I do is brisk walking, and I take some kind of walk almost every day. Easier on the knees and feet for sure.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I started jogging in my early 30s, after I quit smoking.  It was a good way to clear my lungs and keep the weight down.   I knew someone who ran marathons and 6 miles almost daily, in his old age he was stricken with severe foot problems from it and had pain even walking.  Now that I'm in my mid sixties, the most I do is brisk walking, and I take some kind of walk almost every day. Easier on the knees and feet for sure.




Me, too.  I either walk outside or on my treadmill.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 16, 2019)

Not me at 76. I do walk quite a bit including using the treadmill at the gym when our SC weather it too hot. I typically hit the rower for a few minutes and use the cable machines for about 15 minutes. But I have learned the hard way to keep it reasonable. Hip replacement way tough enough, but rotator cuff surgery was really tough.


----------



## moosehead (Aug 16, 2019)

Well, ran in and completed many marathons, half marathons and USED to run six days a week and rested on Sundays. Absolutely LOVED to run! Also, was a volunteer fitness instructor. Now my jogging......Can't call it running anymore.....Is confined to our treadmill.  We have a treadmill because Sue "suggested" we get one because, after a jog on the city streets, I mentioned that the sidewalks nowadays have become harder.....And my knee complained too. Going to keep doing the jogging as long as possible. OR, until my knee tells me otherwise......Which may be any day now.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 16, 2019)

Smart move moose head.


----------

